# PCH resurfacing



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

For any of you have been through PCH in Malibu lately, here's some info on it.

http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist07/pch_partners/


http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist07/pch_partners/docs/PCH Paving.pdf

From what I read this is going to be going on until Fall 20*09*. 

I don't know about you, but riding on the torn up sections of road isn't a good option with 23mm tires.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

yep. just tell yourself over and over - "its _pave_"


----------

